# British International school



## Claire00zz (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice on what the best british international school in dubai is and how easy it is to get your kids into it?
Thanks
Claire


----------



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Claire,

If you type "school" into the search bar for the forum there are quite a few threads with some great answers. Checkout the 'Best schools in Dubai' thread because there are some links to Ofsted style inspections in there.

good luck with the school hunting!


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Claire

I agree with Vanstan about searching on this forum and the web in general but we've been doing quite a bit of research into primary schools recently. Not sure if it is primary schools you're interested in, but if it is I can send you a PM with the names of schools we've contacted.


----------



## faithless (Dec 9, 2009)

Claire00zz said:


> Does anyone have any advice on what the best british international school in dubai is and how easy it is to get your kids into it?
> Thanks
> Claire


I don't know if there is a "best" British school, but I can certainly recommend the top 4: JESS, DESS, Regent, Kings. It's difficult getting in the primary years but there are a lot more vacancies further up the grades. The problem with the long waiting lists is that parents pay deposits in multiple schools. The waiting lists are not really a reflection of the reality. Schools themselves do not know how many children they are getting in a class because of folks spotting their children in multiple schools. Oh well...such is life ...hope this helps.


----------



## Claire00zz (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi 
Yes it is primary schools - my daughter is just 5 so she'll be going into Year 1. I would really appreciate any info you can send me. 
Thanks very much, 
Claire




spam said:


> Hi Claire
> 
> I agree with Vanstan about searching on this forum and the web in general but we've been doing quite a bit of research into primary schools recently. Not sure if it is primary schools you're interested in, but if it is I can send you a PM with the names of schools we've contacted.


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Claire00zz said:


> Hi
> Yes it is primary schools - my daughter is just 5 so she'll be going into Year 1. I would really appreciate any info you can send me.
> Thanks very much,
> Claire


Hi Claire

Our youngest daughter will also be going into year 1 in September (our eldest will be in year 3).

Research from this site and the web generally suggests JESS (Arabian Ranches and Jumeirah) JESS - Jumeirah English Speaking School - Dubai | Primary School | Secondary School | Sixth Form, Repton Repton School Dubai | Inspired by tradition, Kings Kings' Dubai - Welcome to Kings' Dubai, GEMS (Wellington International School and Jumeirah Primary School) GCC and Middle East : Our Schools : GEMS as schools that are highly regarded. We’ve enquired with all of them with the only definite response being JESS Arabian Ranches who are closed to new applications. We need to provide further information to the others.

Each school’s website provides info on fees, application process, uniforms, facilities etc.

Other good sites to use are BSME: British Schools in the Middle East for a list of schools; Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | KHDA News the government website and within this site Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Reports for the inspection reports from 2008/09 (the 09/10 reports are due in May).

We’re hoping to get to Dubai for a few days early June and visit some of the schools and then move out at early September for the start of term (which seems to be c13 September for most schools). But we are feeling a little concerned about what places may be available. Particularly as we don't want to choose a location to live until it's clearer which school the girls will be at.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey There

We are going through the school thing here as well. We have been in Dubai for almost a year and put our kids in a school that we could get them into initially and now waiting to get them into the school we want to put them into.

I can confirm that JESS is a very good school but places are sooo limited it is hard. If you really wanted to continue with it your best bet would be at the Jumeirah school.

DESS is also a good school. Both JESS and DESS are 'not for profit' which may be of interest to you or may not. This means that what the school makes for money goes back into the school. The school is not owned by a company etc that takes the money. There is a lot of people that don't like the Gems or the Taleem schools etc as they feel they charge a fortune for something to prop up the company. 

KINGS is where we have our children on the wait list for at the moment. Kings also has a refundable deposit so if they can not offer a place for your child they will refund your 500dhs deposit but I believe this is only after a full assessment. It is a selective school and the assessment is in class based. Where your child goes into the classroom and they are assessed on how well they not only respond to learning but to their peers etc as well. 

Wellington is where my son has been given a spot for this Sept. but we are not sure if we will take it or not. It is a huge school and there is plenty on offer but I wonder if my children will get lost in the system etc. Huge and Big is not always better

Repton is a huge school. A lot of people like it, a lot of people don't like it. I got a sense of look but don't touch from it. I don't know anyone personally that goes there only what I have heard. It is Grand and Flash and they offer a lot etc but so are the fees that go with it. 

I have heard good things about a school called Horizon but I have not checked it out. 

The unfortunate thing about Dubai is that with young kids you will have to put their names down on numerous lists and it will cost you. Chances of getting your 1st choice this late in the game will be slim. But you never know with the flux of ex-pats coming and going. There is also a huge price difference in schools. How much is the company paying? All or just a portion or only to a certain amount etc? 

Every child is different and so are their parents and learning needs, what is right for one child may not be right for another. I would put your childrens names on a list now that you can instead of waiting until June. You don't know what that one month can be like. There are also a lot of other british schools out here as well that weren't mentioned. KHDA reports come out in a couple of days with rumors of WEllington getting an outstanding this year. I have only heard rumors of this. Any school that gets an outstanding will have a huge influx on that day. Kings and JESS received outstanding last year and from what I see I would only presume that the outstanding will stay. NOT that you should judge a school by the grade the KHDA sets as a lot of the outstandings is only because of the Arabic taught etc but it is a general guide to look at I guess. 

I hate giving advice on things because sometimes it can come back and slap you in the face but I hope what I have said can guide you in some direction! Good luck with it all


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

spam said:


> Hi Claire
> 
> Our youngest daughter will also be going into year 1 in September (our eldest will be in year 3).
> 
> Research from this site and the web generally suggests JESS (Arabian Ranches and Jumeirah) JESS - Jumeirah English Speaking School - Dubai | Primary School | Secondary School | Sixth Form, Repton Repton School Dubai | Inspired by tradition, Kings Kings' Dubai - Welcome to Kings' Dubai, *GEMS (Wellington International School and Jumeirah Primary School) GCC and Middle East : Our Schools : GEMS as schools that are highly regarded.* We’ve enquired with all of them with the only definite response being JESS Arabian Ranches who are closed to new applications. We need to provide further information to the others.


I know a few teachers from the GEMS group and they don't speak particularly highly of their schools.

I think at the lower end of Primary School most of the international schools are "decent"

It's when it gets to the higher end of primary school and secondary school that the quality varies greatly.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ray-a-sunshine said:


> Every child is different and so are their parents and learning needs, what is right for one child may not be right for another. I would put your childrens names on a list now that you can instead of waiting until June. You don't know what that one month can be like. There are also a lot of other british schools out here as well that weren't mentioned. KHDA reports come out in a couple of days with rumors of WEllington getting an outstanding this year. I have only heard rumors of this. Any school that gets an outstanding will have a huge influx on that day. Kings and JESS received outstanding last year and from what I see I would only presume that the outstanding will stay. *NOT that you should judge a school by the grade the KHDA sets as a lot of the outstandings is only because of the Arabic taught etc but it is a general guide to look at I guess. *


The schools are struggling to keep the "outstanding" rating for that very reason, KHDA have changed the boundaries on them in various areas.


----------



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

Only five schools in Dubai make the top grade

This came out this morning!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

But, as has already been pointed out, the reason many schools were downgraded from outstanding was because of particularly stringent inspections of Arabic/Islamic departments which, in Western curriculum schools are often not particularly strong. Inspections are really only good for a broad overview anyway - I have taught at schools with a wide variety of inspection grades and the school with the highest level was actually one of the worst schools I have ever encountered. You're better off soliciting information from parents and teachers at various schools as to their impressions as they see the school all the time rather than just during one heavily-prepared-for week every year.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> But, as has already been pointed out, the reason many schools were downgraded from outstanding was because of particularly stringent inspections of Arabic/Islamic departments which, in Western curriculum schools are often not particularly strong. Inspections are really only good for a broad overview anyway - I have taught at schools with a wide variety of inspection grades and the school with the highest level was actually one of the worst schools I have ever encountered. You're better off soliciting information from parents and teachers at various schools as to their impressions as they see the school all the time rather than just during one heavily-prepared-for week every year.


Exactly, KHDA inspections are like getting the auditors in, every one puts on their A game for the time they are in, hiding all the little things that you're not supposed to be doing.

I know several people who worked at one of the schools rated outstanding this year, they didn't speak too highly of it.


----------

